# win2k probleme (spiele stürzen einfach so ab.. und der sound..)



## mR.fLopPy (12. April 2002)

hi leute..

ich hab da total viele probleme mit win2k.. jedes mal wenn ich meinen rechner hoch fahre ist der startton extreme laut und auch die mp3´s die ich abspiele sind total laut.. erst wenn ich den lautstärke regler ein bisschen bewege und ihn an die alte position zurück tu (die die er halt am anfang beim start gehabt hat) ist der sound total leise so wie ich ihn beim ausschalten gehabt habe..

woran kann das liegen? mir kommt es so vor als hätte ich das problem früher nicht gehabt..  jetzt auf einmal hab ichs..

und gewisse spiele.. eigentlich fast alle stürzen einfach so ab.. dabei drück ich gar nix.. ich bin einfach nur mittem im spiel drinnen und auf einmal machts "klax" und ich bin im system.. unten in der leiste ist auch nix mehr...

ich hab einen 

rechner: amd athlon 
soundkarte: audigy live
grafik karte: elsa gladiac 64 MB
DDr dimm lock
software: win2k mit service pack 2

hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen,

greetz floppy


----------



## nils11 (12. April 2002)

*also...*

also: ersteinmal solltest du dir von der herstellerseite die aktuellen treiber für deine soundkarte ziehen. das hilft meistens.

was die spiele angeht: eigentlich hat win 2000 damit keine probleme.bei mir und anderen bekannten, liefen auf win 2000 eigentlich sowohl alte als auch neue spiele.

aber vielleicht hilft hier auch ein treiber-update.nämlich für die grafikkarte.


----------



## mR.fLopPy (12. April 2002)

hi nils11

eine frage hätte ich an dich...

kennst du diesen fehler vielleicht..? das, das der sound beim start so laut ist und beim bewegen des reglers es sich senkt? mir ist das irgendwie total ein rätsel warum das so ist..

und danke für den tipp... werd mal schaun wo ich dieses update machen kann..

ciao floppy


----------



## nils11 (13. April 2002)

*vielleicht...*

vielleicht ist in der systemsteuerung was bei den soundeinstellungen nicht richtig. guck da mal nach.

sonst kenne ich das problem nicht.


----------



## mR.fLopPy (14. April 2002)

achja weißt du was ein

Detonator XP 3D Stereo Treiber ist?

soll irgendwas für die grafikkarte sein, ist das für windows 2000 gedacht? ich habs auf jedenfall in der kategorie win2000 gefunden..

ciao
floppy ;-)


----------



## nils11 (14. April 2002)

*aha...*

[edited by q]

und nun zur erklärung: detonator-treiber sind treiber, die auf jeder windows-plattform eingesetzt werden können. ob es nun win 95, 98, 2000, me oder xp sind. detonator-treiber gehen immer. du kannst sie dir also ohne sorge runterladen.


----------



## mR.fLopPy (16. April 2002)

[edited by q]

@nils11: ok den detonator hab ich jetzt mal installiert hoffe das die spiele jetzt nicht mehr so oft abstürzen.. aber das mit den soundeinstellungen will nicht.. gibts da keine alternative?

greets
floppy


----------



## dfd1 (17. April 2002)

Nicht als Beleidigung auffassen, aber Win 2k ist wirklich nicht für Spiele geeignet. Sie mögen bei den meisten ohne Probleme laufen, aber eben nicht bei allen... Zum Gamen Win 98 oder XP.


----------



## dfd1 (18. April 2002)

Also, *wenn* du nicht einmal mehr Musik höhren kannst, dann ist wirklich nichts mehr in Ordnung 

Musik ab CD oder ab HD (MP3)??


----------



## gix (18. April 2002)

Also wenn das Spiel per CD gestartet wird und der Sound sich wiederholt beim abstürzen, dann weiss ich 99% worans liegt !
hatte so ähnlichen fall bei meinem alden pc  
also sag mal ob das spiel mit cd gestartet wird oder von Hd und wie genaus abstürzt dann kann ich dir helfen


----------



## mR.fLopPy (20. April 2002)

dfd1: musik hören kann ich schon aber es beginnt plötzlich zu stocken.. nicht viel.. aber man hörts (bei mp3s)

gix: die spiele die abstürzen werden von der hd gestartet


----------



## Joke_r (20. April 2002)

@nils:

kann ja sein, daß ich falsch liege (man lernt ja nie aus...), aber ich dachte bisher, Detonator-Treiber wären NVidias Grafik-Treiber, die vor allem mit jeder NVidia-Grafikkarte funzen, aber nicht auf jeden Windows-Rechner gehören, wer z.b. n Kyro hat sollte lieber die finger davon lassen... und was das STEREO im Namen bedeuten soll, wüsst ich auch gern, klingt doch eher nach Sound-Treibern...


----------



## gix (20. April 2002)

Also
1. Neue treiber installen
2. falls du eine Netzwerkkarte hast mal den Slot wechseln 
( bei mir hats geholfen )
3. Detonator is eigentlich ein Grafikkarten Treiber von Nvidia, der nur für mehr FPS is :/
4. Sag mal wie deine Soundkarte heisst !


----------



## Quentin (20. April 2002)

*Re: aha...*



> _Original geschrieben von nils11 _
> *mal schauen, ob die mods und admins da auch so drüber denken  ...*



nich größenwahnsinnig werden nils...

leute streitet euch per pm aber bleibt beim topic...

werde jetzt alle unsinnigen beiträge hier löschen (ich hoffe die verbindung hält das aus argl...)

will den thread nicht schließen solange das prob nicht gelöst ist, wär unfair...

also reißt euch gefälligst zusammen.... konstruktive posts - jederzeit... abfallende kommentare und sachen die nicht zum thema passen könnt ihr per pm klären...

greetz
q


----------



## nils11 (20. April 2002)

*Re: Re: aha...*



> _Original geschrieben von Quentin _
> *nich größenwahnsinnig werden nils...
> *


...

man kanns ja mal versuchen   .


----------



## mR.fLopPy (21. April 2002)

anderer slot?! ich könnte das schon machen aber obs wirklich hilft..

hab die audigy live player


----------



## nils11 (21. April 2002)

*naja...*

naja, wenn du sehr viele steckplätze schon belegt hast, könnte ein slot-wechsel was bringen. ist dies allerdings nicht der fall, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es daran liegt.
aber ausprobieren kostet ja nix...


----------



## gix (21. April 2002)

ich würds einfach mal probieren :>


----------



## mR.fLopPy (21. April 2002)

jup ok.. soll ich es in den obersten slot hinein tun oder in den untersten?

floppy


----------



## nils11 (21. April 2002)

*egal...*

ich würd sagen, das ist eigentlich egal. pack die karte einfach dahin, wo sie am meisten platz hat.


----------



## dfd1 (21. April 2002)

Wenn du eine AGP-Grafikkarte hast, sollte der oberste PCI-Slott freibleiben, da beide Steckplätze ein Gateway zusammen teilen... Zumindest keine Soundkarte.


----------



## nils11 (22. April 2002)

*der...*

der steckplatz direkt unter der grafikkarte ist ja eh meist frei, da dort der kühler der grafikkarte den platz wegnimmt. war bei mir jeenfalls immer so...


----------



## nebeltod (4. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von mR.fLopPy _
> *achja weißt du was ein
> 
> Detonator XP 3D Stereo Treiber ist?
> ...


Bei dieser Frage kann ich Dir helfen.
Dieser Treiber ist für Grakas, welche 3d-Brillen unterstützen.
Das heisst, wenn du Spiele hast die Stereo unterstützen, kannst du deine 3d-Brille anstöpseln und in einem 3d-Raum rumwusseln.
Leider gibt es nicht viele Spiele die das unterstützen, aber Drakan und Rollcage zbs. können es.

Gruss aus dem Nebel

ps.: 3D-Brillenspiele sind echt geil!


----------

